# how can u know if someone put something in Ur



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

hey is theyre anyway to know if someone decided to put shit in my gas tank, cause when i got home from work on Thursday car ran perfect, now on Friday morning thing runs like shit it dies at stops and it dosent wanna start, i used to not even have to give it any gas and it would fire up now its hard to start has a pretty new edelbrock carb tried messing with the adjustments but not helping much, any ideas i just think its werid that it fucked up on me like this one day its running perfect and the next morning this


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Problems can happen out of nowhere. It probably just needs a tune up or other repair. Check to see if you are getting fuel to the carb. If the fuel is flowing normally, your fuel suply is most likely fine.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 30 2010, 05:35 PM~17355102
> *Problems can happen out of nowhere.  It probably just needs a tune up or other repair.    Check to see if you are getting fuel to the carb.  If the fuel is flowing normally, your fuel suply is most likely fine.
> *


true carbs getting fuel fine just running like shit i guess ill start with giving the engine a quick tune up. only reason i thought it could be some foo fucking with my car is theyres some racist ass foos up were i live and they dont like me very much, plus window just got broken not too long ago guess im a little on edge


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

If someone tried putting shit in your gas tank you could probably tell by the smell. I'm sure some of it would have gotten smeared around the filler-neck when they were pushing it in (no ****).

Try changing your fuel filter :dunno:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i tried takin the car out again keeps dieng i took it up the road and did a u turn and the peice of shit died on me, does it sound like a carb problem or what any ideas? should i just do a tune up and hope thats it the carb only has about 4000 miles on it


----------



## Canada (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Apr 30 2010, 10:33 PM~17355555
> *If someone tried putting shit in your gas tank you could probably tell by the smell.  I'm sure some of it would have gotten smeared around the filler-neck when they were pushing it in (no ****).
> 
> Try changing your fuel filter :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

one day i turned on my monte an it ran like shit it would hessitate on acceleration an turn off checked an replaces distributor cap ,spark cables an nada i thought i screwed up cuz i washed the engine but i coverd the cap an carb....then i swaped carb with another one an back to normal :biggrin: im gessin it was time for a carb rebuild but who knows what ur case is .... get ur gas tank a locking gas cap if u think foos gonna mess with ur shit thats what i have on mine


----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

hell yeah just get a locking gas cap thats what i got on all my rides :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760+May 1 2010, 09:42 PM~17363131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its got one thing is i stopped locking it after i fucked up my hand one time i was sitting at the gas station like a dumb ass trying to get it off, i got pissed off and left :banghead:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

After you get the problem resolved, install two fuel filters. Its suprising how much junk can get by one sometimes.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

if its getting fuel your problem is probably electrical.check points,spark,grounds,and vacuum.do you have hydraulics?if you were bouncing around alot you could have sucked some shit in your fuel line.your fuel pump could be going bad,spray ether into your carb as its stalling and see if it revs back up.fuel pumps under load wont work if their going bad.theres a few things it could be.hows your coil?is it getting hot to the touch?if it does it will shut down your ignition circuit.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 30 2010, 07:26 PM~17355036
> *hey is theyre anyway to know if someone decided to put shit in my gas tank, cause when i got home from work on Thursday car ran perfect, now on Friday morning thing runs like shit it dies at stops and it dosent wanna start, i used to not even have to give it any gas and it would fire up now its hard to start has a pretty new edelbrock carb tried messing with the adjustments but not helping much, any ideas i just think its werid that it fucked up on me like this one day its running perfect and the next morning this
> *


in my old cuttlass i had the small v8 4.3 or 260 or somthing like that.the motor jumped the timing mark and ran like shit.so hopfully that ain't your problem.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 2 2010, 09:16 AM~17365260
> *in my old cuttlass i had the small v8 4.3 or 260 or somthing like that.the motor jumped the timing mark and ran like shit.so hopfully that ain't your problem.
> *


 :yessad: id be looking at something like that more than the carb.check points and condensor and then check timing.if the ignition was left on acc for a long time it can burn up your points affecting your timing as the points close.


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

had someone put water in my tank once. it messed my shit up!!!!! did you notice if the gauge was more full than when you parked it the night before? that could be an idea to look at. use a gas can hooked to your fuel line before the pump and see if fresh gas makes a difference.
if not then like everyone said...... fuel filter..... timing....... hell plugs and shit even. just check it all  
good luck


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks for all the info guys ima run out and try to mess with it right now, also car has a chevy 350


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@May 2 2010, 09:10 AM~17365222
> *if its getting fuel your problem is probably electrical.check points,spark,grounds,and vacuum.do you have hydraulics?if you were bouncing around alot you could have sucked some shit in your fuel line.your fuel pump could be going bad,spray ether into your carb as its stalling and see if it revs back up.fuel pumps under load wont work if their going bad.theres a few things it could be.hows your coil?is it getting hot to the touch?if it does it will shut down your ignition circuit.
> *


coil isnt getting hot, i changed the fuel filter and its still the same i think it is the carb because its leaking from the shafts were the throttle is i guess its already time for a rebuild


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

if its leaking theres a bad seal,so yea rebuild it and it should be fine.a leak will not let it build fuel pressure


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

the rubber hose off the fuel pump could be rotted,letting just enough fuel in to sputter but shooting most of it back into the tank


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 5 2010, 04:00 PM~17401944
> *the rubber hose off the fuel pump could be rotted,letting just enough fuel in to sputter but shooting most of it back into the tank
> *


Good point. That happened to me before. I wasn't getting enough fuel. Wasn't running too good. I went to fill it up. Next thing I know, a giant puddle of gas in my driveway.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

o yeah fixed the car a while back, what ended up being wrong with it was a float in the carb. The float was full of gas must have not been sealed well and it was letting the carb flood. So i put in a new float and its back to normal.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

good to know


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Does it rev really high?? Sounds like changing some wires and plugs... ive been told that edelbrock carbs only last a few months and they go shit for brains.. that could be something as everyone else is saying.. good luck bro..


----------

